# New immigration strategy launched in Ottawa, Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Officials in Ottawa, Canada, have launched a new immigration strategy to attract more immigrants and support those who are already in the region to integrate into society. The aim is to make Ottawa a city that expats want to move to and leaders said they are happy to compete against other cities to make it [...]

Click to read the full news article: New immigration strategy launched in Ottawa, Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

I've heard from other forums that they could be in the market for various trades. Do you know of any information on this ?


----------

